# what do i charge as a sub? hourly that is



## maxmw28 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey whats up,
Im up here in Alaska, and I need to know what to charge an established plowing contractor for plowing services. Whats a fair price to charge for an hourly rate? I do a good job, and have good equipemnt, 
Im new to the biz, and I can already tell this guy thinks im a *******. I dont want to rip him off, and i dont want him to rip me off, whats a fair price, per hour, to charge???? 
I REALLY appreciate any insight y'all can give me!!!!! He wants to give me $37/hour, but i think thats BS
PLEASE help me! THANKS everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
-Max


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Id say closer to $80-$100/hr but i dont know your market.


----------



## fairrpe86 (Nov 22, 2009)

Like wewillie said its hard to say due to not knowing your specific market. Plow trucks here in the Denver metro area that are subbing tend to make between $55-75 an hour depending on what setup you have, if you have your own insurance, who you are working for, etc,etc. Thats just what I have seen from my own experience, maybe do a search for others from Alaska and see if they can give you some better input.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Every market is going to be different. It's getting hard to get $65/hr here, from what I hear subs are getting around $40/hr. By the sounds of it you might be close to our prices.


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

I would not get out of bead for $37 an hr.


----------



## snowdreaming (Feb 13, 2010)

For 8 hours of work at $37 you would make only $296. Gas would probably cost you $30-$50 if you worked non stop. Sometime over the year you could need a repair that would cost close to $1000 if not more. Plus if you had insurance you'd average over $300 per month during the winter months.


----------

